# Ridgid Seesnake Service Center Repair Center Review



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Does having your Seesnake camera repaired at an authorized Ridgid service center provide any level quality?

Warning....you'll never get these 16 minutes back so here's the cliff notes....

Never discredit a camera repair shop because Ridgid has ZERO quality assurance of what an authorized Ridgid service center is too provide. Send to Seescan for the best level of service, the Ohio Ridgid Factory next....after that it's a crap shoot on who you choose to fix your Ridgid Cameras. Watch the video for details!


----------

